# Vancouver VFX School - Lost Boys



## Rufio (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone!

If anyone is into VFX, you should really check out  Lost Boys Studios.

I know some people who graduated from there and they have amazing demo reels. You don't need to be experienced to apply and these are some of the best works I have seen in a long time! Good luck to everyone applying!


----------



## deniapicitsa (Jul 17, 2012)

Lost boys studios seems interesting .


----------

